# PLEASE HELP ME 99 MAXIMA SE 5 SPEED



## seedless619 (Aug 20, 2011)

PLEASE HELP ME AND WHAT DO YOU THINK THIS NOISE IS COMMING FROM
HERES A LINK MECHANICS PLEASE HELP!! WHAT IS THIS SOUND COMMING FROM 99 maxima - YouTube
99 NISSAN MAXIMA SE 5 SPEED
97xxx original miles
drives perfect but has this noise
what can it be ?? please help


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

*Timing Chain tensioners*



seedless619 said:


> PLEASE HELP ME AND WHAT DO YOU THINK THIS NOISE IS COMMING FROM
> HERES A LINK MECHANICS PLEASE HELP!! WHAT IS THIS SOUND COMMING FROM 99 maxima - YouTube
> 99 NISSAN MAXIMA SE 5 SPEED
> 97xxx original miles
> ...


You need timing chain tensioners. I had the same problem once upon a time. It sounds horrible because the slack in the chain is allowing it to slap against the cover. I thought I had somthing wrong with the head, but once I pulled it apart it became clear that everything was within spec, even with 191k mi. on it. 

I continued to drive it after discovering what the problem was. I also took it to the track and ran a 14.6 1/4mi with the TC rattling lol. I eventually pulled it apart and replaced the tensioners. It ran smooth up untill the day I sold it. 

Moral of the story: It will be fine without the tensioners, just noisy. However knowing what I know now I would have fixed them first rather than pulling the head. 

If you plan on doing it yourself, you better have a well equiped shop and lots of time. Its a real PITA IMO so be prepared to deal with things that are not for the beginner mechanic. 

Good Luck.


----------

